
Show HN: Ergohacking, Filter for ergonomic hacking keyboards - Muted
http://www.ergohacking.com
======
Muted
Earlier this year I finally bought a decent keyboard (Kinesis Advantage).
While I was searching for what I wanted, I put together a list of keyboards
with some features and have just put it online. Hopefully it can help others
in search of a good keyboard. I'm sure the list is incomplete (both in terms
of keyboards and listed features). I'll be adding keyboards in the coming
days. Feel free to give feedback and suggestions if there are certain things
missing.

(e.g. I was thinking about adding filter for cherry mx key color)

~~~
redwards510
It is a pretty comprehensive list of desirable (non-gaming) keyboards, but I'm
not sure that many of them fit the description of "ergonomic" at all.

This keyboard is basically the ultimate version of what your list tries to
compile: * Ergonomic (split) * Hackable (macros and programmable keys) *
Mechanical

[https://ultimatehackingkeyboard.com/](https://ultimatehackingkeyboard.com/)

It's not out yet, but you can pre-order one.

~~~
dragonne
In a similar vein, there is
[https://shop.keyboard.io/](https://shop.keyboard.io/) I pre-ordered one
earlier today to replace a TECK.

I agree that most of the keyboards on this list are not ergonomic at all. Most
are simply mechanical keyboards.

------
gumby
I've seen no controlled research that any "ergonomic" keyboard is any better
or worse than any other keyboard. Taste-wise, of course, some are clearly
better than others, but different people can have different taste.

Is there any science behind this? I don't count "studies" paid for by keyboard
makers to be legit --I mean controlled third party studies.

------
BrutallyHonest
No ISO layout filtering.

